# Sling/Carrier Link



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Well I noticed alot of you want a type of sling/carrier. I bought two from this lady, she posts on ebay, but you can special order from her too...it crosses over your body...Gizmo loves it... :wink: 

I have it in black and beige...

Oh...I think it best works for babies 6-7 pounds and under....FYI

PS. She is really nice too..  

This is her actual website...

http://angelbabyslings.com/petslings.html

Here is the ebay site...I got one on ebay and the other I special ordered, ask her about other material colors...she made me one outer beige/inner blue plaid for my baby boy..

I don't think she has any right now on ebay but you could keep checking...

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZangelbaby624

Toodles!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Wow! they look awesome! Thanks for the link! I hope it helps someone here out! I would love one, but most places i can't really take Ruby anyway and if I do I just carry her or she walks. But if I did get a carrier I'd definitely get one like that! or one of those woofwear messenger bags 

Oh, and i LOVE that pic of Gizmo! So adorable! and he looks very relaxed


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

They are so comfy...I wear it around the house when I am doing housechores, he loves to do laundry with mommy...LOL....he actually falls asleep in it...but I got it for him when he was 10 weeks..so he is used to it...

Whenever I go out people just about die...LOL...their like OMG he is in a sling like a baby....hehehe...


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

ooooh i love the one in leopard print

kisses nat


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

That is sooo funny I fell on this thread. I swear to you that I was looking for slings in December, but didn't get one because I thought people would look at me funny...you know they'd walk up and want to look in and expect to see a baby but instead found a furbaby laying inside :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's pretty cool and Gizmo looks soooo cute in it!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

aw that is so sweet. How does one train a dog to enjoy being in a carrier/sling? do you just start from puppyhood and just always do it? or is there a method?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i actually just made a prototype on for vixie in hopes of developing a pattern i could market, now visie usually HATES being in anything with a soft bottom she prefers a solid grip and doesnt like carriers in general, but after trying to juggle a puppy a purse new fish petco card, cash ect i decided to try something different and baded my desighn on a baby sling. she fidgited at first then realized her this is realy comfy! its kind of like a hammock forming around them to fit comfy and cozy while still sitting very close to the body so they still feel like there being held by you and a paret of you but you have both hands free...

im hoping to make a few and ebay them and see how they do...hers are lookin alot more profesional than mine right now but i still got some developing to do...vixie just loved it right away and shes now a year old and never liked carriers. and with hopefully gettin a second chi now, im gonna need the extra arms (the one i made shoudl be strong enough to hold up to 15lbs id think mabe more and bi enough to hold 2 chis so long as they dont mind cuddling. those slings are also real easy to wear 2 crossed in front and back (like an ex) so you can have a chi on either hip and still have both hands free!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I would be so afriad of the pup falling out or jumping out. Is there some way that the puppy is in there that keeps them from falling out??


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ooo now i see theres an interest. the patten im developing are specifically for pets and will have a little dring inside for those pups who like to jump...but truth be told vixie usually tries to jump out of carriers and this one she hasnt once tried and i havent yet needed to hook her in...


----------



## elka (Sep 14, 2005)

i am totally interested into a pooch as well!!

please post pictures?


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

THose look nice and comfy for my OreO. I might buy it soon!!!


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

My mum made one when coco had been spayed to keep the dogs seperate. She absolutely loves it! She looks so cosey and falls asleep often. Never tried to jump out.

If her & Broxy start fightin my mum puts coco in tht and it stops them and she just takes coco along whilst shes doin housework etc - both hands free.

I recomend!

 :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cute.


----------

